# Motorhome & US RV Show Shepton Mallet



## LadyJ

Hi folks

You have 4 weeks to get booking with Stone Leisure to camp with us at Shepton :lol: quite a few on the rally list already can all those that have booked now please confirm on the rally list or post on here and we will confirm you. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## pepe

*shepton*

Hi jaq booked tonight will book kandb tommorrow


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Mick all confirmed


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do have room for a few more at Shepton and can ask for more space so if you think you might like to try a rally with us get and add your name to the rally list and book direct with Stone Leisure.




Jacquie


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi Jacquie

Our tickets came today, looking forward to our first rally and meeting everyone.

We will be arriving on the Friday.

Paul & Ann


----------



## LadyJ

oxford-wanderer said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Our tickets came today, looking forward to our first rally and meeting everyone.
> 
> We will be arriving on the Friday.
> 
> Paul & Ann


Jolly good Paul and Ann look forward to meeting you there. Did you get a map by any chance with your tickets as to where we have been put for camping? if so could you please post it on here so everybody knows where we will be. I would do it but I don't get my marshals tickets till booking has closed.

Jacquie


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi Jacquie

Sorry, only got a Sat-Nav ref. BA4 6QN.

Paul


----------



## RedSonja

Didnt get a map with the tickets jacquie. Did get an invite to the dog show though :lol: 
Sonja


----------



## ned

*shepton mallet 2008*

Hi LadyJ

WE anticipate being there but we don't get back from France until the Weds before so can't book a place but will call round looking for your famous tea and scones

Keep em waxed ..............Ned


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: shepton mallet 2008*



ned said:


> Hi LadyJ
> 
> WE anticipate being there but we don't get back from France until the Weds before so can't book a place but will call round looking for your famous tea and scones
> 
> Keep em waxed ..............Ned


Hi Ned

Can you not book before you go? or shall I delete you from the rally list?

Don't know about scones but the kettle is always on :lol: and might run to a chocky bicky

Jacquie


----------



## ned

*shepton mallet*

Hi jackie,
No, best not rely on us, we will get there if we can as we will have to play this one by ear on account of us being away for 5 weeks and then getting back with the mother-in-law being left on her own in the annex she might not be too happy if we wash the van and then push off. As I get older I try to be a little more tactful, but given half a chance I shall be there.

Keep em waxed.............. ned


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Jackie, we didn't recieve a map with our tickets either. We will be ariving on Friday some time around 10- 10.30am. Hopefully we will not be caught up in the day visiting traffic. 
Lin


----------



## chapter

hi lady j
thanks for the pm i have added them to the list 
chapter


----------



## LadyJ

chapter said:


> hi lady j
> thanks for the pm i have added them to the list
> chapter


Hi Steve

I take it it is brandy you have added to the rally list have they booked yet?

Jacquie


----------



## chapter

hi jacuie
yes its brandy and no not booked yet they have no web access for the next week or two 
so i am doing it for them so i have signed them on as a member but i need a membership number for the online booking form 
chapter


----------



## LadyJ

chapter said:


> hi jacuie
> yes its brandy and no not booked yet they have no web access for the next week or two
> so i am doing it for them so i have signed them on as a member but i need a membership number for the online booking form
> chapter


Hi Steve

Just put brandy as the membership number on the booking form

Jacquie


----------



## chapter

thanks jacquie
all booked and confirmed
chapter (steve)


----------



## LadyJ

Have any more of the unconfirmed now booked ?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hello am I talking to myself here again :lol: come on you lot get booking for Shepton and let us know when you have please so that we can confirm you on the rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## dangerous

Just booked online so please be assured we will be there on Friday..............hope its sunny 8) 
dangerous


----------



## LadyJ

dangerous said:


> Just booked online so please be assured we will be there on Friday..............hope its sunny 8)
> dangerous


Thank you Richard look forward to seeing you both again.

Any more now booked please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We still have 15 on the rally list showing unconfirmed, have any of you now booked please..




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Those still showing unconfirmed on the rally list are:-

pauljens56
shiretor
Chausson
suedi_55
gjc
motorhomer2
woffer
ned
thedoc
geraldandannie
loddy
amander



Can you all please let me know when you have booked with Stone Leisure for Shepton. Thanks

You now have 18 days left to book.

Jacquie


----------



## 107088

jacqui, 

I paid for the wossname from 23rd, Friday, tonight, so I is confirmed I presume.


so cool I did it all myself, no help, 

more or less. :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Adrian 

Well done just hope you ticked all the right boxes :lol: I have confirmed you on the rally list now, please try to arrive in the day light if at all possible as I don't want to be squashed by your juggernaught :lol: 



Any more of you lot booked yet??????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

We are guilty as well, haven't booked yet    

Shepton is a really nice show in January, haven't been to the September one yet but hopefully the weather will be better than January :roll: :roll: :roll: 

I'll let you know as soon as we have booked, I hate being on your naughty list :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you casrick for letting me know you have booked and I have confirmed you on the rally list and taken you of me naughty list :lol:



The rest of you you now have 14 days in which to book so come on get to it :lol: 13 still un confirmed :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 


Stone have moved the marker :roll: so you now have longer to book for Shepton as booking closes now on 5th September but I wouldn't leave it tooooo late :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Knauser

Sorry not been around the site for some weeks ...

we have now booked online

Knauser


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Knauser for letting us know you have now booked



Any more of you unconfirmed booked yet????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

There are still 11 unconfirmed for this show.

Please let us know when you have booked. 

If you have now decided that you can't make it to the show, let us know and we will take you off the list.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Jen

I think a few on the rally list have been telling porkies as Brenda at Stone Leisure says we only have 19 booked :roll: so come on own up whos confirmed and not booked yet :?: 


Jac


----------



## 107088

I got my tickets delivered today. which I thought was impressive of tone Leisure.

so I' being truthful.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Jac and Jen

We've just booked online with Stone Leisure, and I've just confirmed our attendance via the email link.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Jac and Jen
> 
> We've just booked online with Stone Leisure, and I've just confirmed our attendance via the email link.
> 
> Gerald


Well done Gerald you got back ok then from your jaunt in Italy :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Well done Gerald you got back ok then from your jaunt in Italy :lol:


Absolutely, thank you. Lovely holiday 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Loddy for letting me know you have now booked


We still have the following folks showing un confirmed

pauljens56
shiretor
Chausson
suedi_55
gjc
motorhomer2
ned
thedoc
amander

Have any of you now booked please?


Jacquie


----------



## chapter

people need to check that the have motor home facts on there tickets 
i had a call from stone leisure to check that i would be with motorhome facts as i had filled the space on the form for club as mhf and not motorhome facts
chapter


----------



## 107088

oooh I better do that, and check if I asked for leccy.....


----------



## LadyJ

Bandy we don't get leccy in September :roll: only in January :lol: 


Please folks check your tickets we don't want to be muddle up with the other lot :lol: although we might get their marshal camping with us seems they haven't got anybody going yet 8) 



Jacquie


----------



## 107088

Aha Billy no mates them others......


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

For those of you that haven't been before here is a map of the camping area we are on our usual spot on the hardstanding behind the sheds so no problem with getting bogged down :lol: only trouble is if its hot you cannot peg your awnings out  still we can't have everything can we :lol: We are the orange bit on the map. Sorry its not a very good map.

Jac


----------



## 107088

and for those watching in black and white, the blue ball is behind the yellow.

   

Jacqui, your maps appearing on my screen in B&W.


----------



## LadyJ

Bandy dear thats because it is a Black & White map :roll: I have tried to colour our pitch in orange but it not showing up very well  


Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Lady J, this will be our first time camping here, we are arriving on Friday some time after 10am which entrance do we go to.
Lin


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Lin

There are only 2 entrances 1 for Day Visitors and 1 for Campers & Exhibitors & Disabled day visitors. You come in the Campers one if you click on the map above you will see which entrance it is.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Have any of the attendees on LadyJ's naughty list booked yet? I wouldn't want to stop on that list for too long :roll: :roll:

So get booking and don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club, so you get the £2 club discount.

Let us know when you have booked so that we can confirm you, or confirm yourself on the rally list.

Look forward to seeing you all there, it's my first time at Shepton in September so I hope it's as good as everyone keeps telling me it is :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Jen I think we are talking to ourselves again :roll: come on you lot on my naughty list get a move on booking and letting us know you have booked

NAUGHTY LIST :lol: 

pauljens56
shiretor
Chausson (I know why :lol: )
suedi_55
gjc
ned
amander
penquin



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Thanks to patp for the PM, I have confirmed you on the Rally List.

Can you take them off the naughty list Jac :lol: :lol: 

See how easy it is to get off the list!! Just book and let us know :wink: :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Now we are getting somewhere Jen :lol: 

Thank you motorhomer2 also for letting me know you have now booked


Any more booked?



Jacquie


----------



## 107088

Jacqui, I emailed Stonehouse, and asked them to confirm I am booked with MHF.

Their reply was to the effect I had put motorhome forum on the application and I got the discount.......Which wasnt waht I asked.......anyway, they said to check my tickets. So I did, and theres nothing on any of the documentation to say I am with the rest of the MHF folk.. Could you clue me in please as to what I should be looking for.

Oh whilst I'm here, I am single on the weekend, I therefore have a free admissions ticket to give to someone if they need it. I'm booked from Thursday so presumably I get to go in daily and it may help a member .


----------



## clianthus

Hi Adrian

I doubt very much if Jacquie has got her list of attendees from Stone Leisure yet, they don't usually send it until booking has closed which is not until 5/9/08.

I will contact Stone on Monday and ask if you are on the list.


----------



## rayc

Adrian, I have checked my tickets and the blue ticket that hangs from the rear view mirror has got"mh. facts 26" hand written on it {same side as vehicle reg} . That is the only indication I am booked with MHF.
It has incedentaly also got a sticker saying arrival day Thursday although I booked to arrive Friday !


----------



## 107088

Well, even though they told me I got the booking right, I will have to put the same thing on mine. I shall scrawl the details onto the windscreen hangar and to hell and high water I shall be there.

thanks for checking, but they were not fully useful when I emailed them


----------



## geraldandannie

We only booked overnight on Tuesday. We got the tickets today, and "Motorhomefacts.com" is handwritten on the windscreen hanger thing.

2 years ago, we booked with Stone Leisure, but hadn't reserved our place on the MHF site. When we arrived at the entrance, we just asked where MHF was, and we were directed there.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Oh dear Adrian what an I going to do with you :lol: 

A pm is on its way to you :roll: 

With Stone Leisure it is not a problem what you have on your tickets as long as you have paid they will send you to our camping area if you just tell the guys on the gate where you want to go. Please follow there directions and don't get lost :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## 107088

Aha, Jacqui, getting lost is one thing I really am expert in.


However, I shall print your map, make myself a movement order and travel in ever decreasing circles until I ............turn up in the right place. :wink: :wink: :wink: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Any more booked yet?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Could you all please download the MHF Badge and put it in your windows where it can be seen with your user name and real names on it. Thanks

MHF Badge

Jacquie


----------



## didi

*shepton mallet rally*

Hi Jacquie,
Have downloaded badge but difficulty with printout! Should I be altering my computer to accept picture. Just get a little red box in top left of paper when I printout.
Didi.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Didi

When you get the badge on the screen, put your mouse over it, and right click, "Save picture as ..." and save it to your computer (e.g. the desktop). Then you can open it with Windows picture and fax viewer, or whatever you have, and print it from there.

Gerald


----------



## didi

*motorhome & US RV Show*

Thanks gerald. All `done and dusted`. Didi.


----------



## LadyJ

We still have

pauljens56
shiretor
suedi_55
gjc
amander
ned


as un confirmed on the rally list Rolling Eyes have any of you booked yet or if you are not going please let me know so I can delete you from the list.


Jacquie


----------



## littlenell

Are we too late to get on this? DH has been dithering about!


----------



## LadyJ

littlenell said:


> Are we too late to get on this? DH has been dithering about!


No you still have time to book add yourself to the rally list and let me know when you have booked please. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi geoffthefridgeman	

I see you have put your name on our rally list and are joining us at Shepton, please let us know when you have booked with Stone Leisure.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## clianthus

Hi geoffthefridgeman

I see you have managedto confirm yourself, well done!

There are still 6 unconfirmed for this show, please let us know when you have booked.


----------



## LadyJ

Could the un confirmed folks on the rally list PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let us know what you are doing coming or not? Thanks

Pauljens56
Shiretor
gjc
ned
amander
suedi_55



Jacquie


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Jacquie
Plans have changed around a bit so we now find that we can make the show. Have just booked tickets waiting for confirmation from them.
See you all soon
Brian


----------



## LadyJ

jarcadia said:


> Hi Jacquie
> Plans have changed around a bit so we now find that we can make the show. Have just booked tickets waiting for confirmation from them.
> See you all soon
> Brian


Oh smashing Brian will be great to see you both again

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 2 weeks left now for booking to camp with us at Shepton so if you are thinking about coming be quick and add your name to the rally list and book with Stone Leisure and let me know when you have booked please.

We have room for 45 and there are still several folks on the rally list that are un comfirmed could those folks please let me know what they are doing as you are taking up space that others might like :roll: if you have decided not to come please pm me and I will delete you from the rally list. Thanks

Pauljens56
shiretor
gjc
ned
amander
suedi_55


Jacquie


----------



## 110549

hi lady j
just got our tickets no map just a postcode. we will be there on fri morning. look forward to meeting you all.
angler.(ken & lyn


----------



## LadyJ

angler said:


> hi lady j
> just got our tickets no map just a postcode. we will be there on fri morning. look forward to meeting you all.
> angler.(ken & lyn


Great Ken & Lyn look forward to meeting you there

Anymore coming? if you are worried about getting stuck in the mud then don't worry we have a hard standing pitch no grass or mud  bit of a b if its hot though as you can't peg your awnings out still we can't have everything can we :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few places left folks and if the unconfirmed could let us know just what they are doing it would be very helpful :roll: 

UN CONFIRMED
Pauljens56
shiretor
gjc
ned
amander
suedi_55




Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

ok this is my plea for help 

The forthcoming Shepton Mallet show is an eventful one for me 

On Sunday of the show I have to leave Shepton Mallet early and drive to Bristol and do my charity 1/2 marathon for Cancer Research (See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-46851.html)

Its a 1/2 Marathon and starts at 09:30 so I will need to be leaving Shepton v early in the morning, now we have a MHF Trade stand at the show and I am looking for volunteers to run it on Sunday in my absence.

The race itself will be 2-3hrs (lol hopefully closer to 2 than 3) and then drive back, shower and change and i will be back so probably somewhere around 2pmish, so I need coverage on the stand from 0900 until 2pm ish

If you don't mind spending 1 or 2 hours chatting to potential members / handing out flyers then either PM me or use the helper module here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp to put your name down


----------



## C7KEN

I am thinking about returning to Spain at a later date than my 9th Sept ferry booking and going to this Show. What is the phone No for stone leisure and how do I make sure I am along with the MHF group. Sorry if it is all already in this thread but I am in a Macdonalds car park at the moment and trying to move out asap


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ken

Phone Stone Leisure on 0208 300 6150 and just say you want to camp with Motorhomefacts. Hope to see you soon  Can you let me know if you have booked and I will add you to the rally list as space is getting tight.


Jacquie


----------



## Nickmimi

Hi there, we have booked with Stone leisure now awaiting tickets, love to join in, will be arriving very late Friday Night.

Nick & Mimi


----------



## LadyJ

Nickmimi said:


> Hi there, we have booked with Stone leisure now awaiting tickets, love to join in, will be arriving very late Friday Night.
> 
> Nick & Mimi


Hi Nick & Mimi

Have you booked to camp with MHF if so can you please add your names to the rally list here

Shepton Show Rally

If you are arriving very late then you may have to pitch up in the holding bay and join us on Saturday morning

Look forward to meeting you there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We now only have 1 space left for Shepton so could the un confirmed PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE BOOKED OR NOT. If you would all be so kind as to answer my pms or e.mails it would be much appreciated. Thank you

Pauljens56
Shiretor
gjc
ned
suedi_55
arvy


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

As Pauljens56 and Shiretor have not answered any of my pms or e.mails I will delete you from the list, because we have now run out of space for this rally if you are still joining us please let me know immediately.

Also could the following folks please let me know if they are attending this rally and that they have booked with Stone Leisure to camp with us.

gjc
ned
suedi_55
arvy

Thank you

Jacquie


----------



## bambi2

Dear Lady J, we are leaving home in france and coming to the shepton mallet show, I see you have one space left, we have got tickets and we booked to arrive on thursday, hope you have space for us. Bambi 2


----------



## LadyJ

Hi bambi2

I will add you to the rally list could you please pm me your surname and van registration number thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Well folks our list and Stones list do not agree :roll:  Stone recon we have 39 booked so far and I have had to add 2 onto our list that have booked they being oldroly and TheLizard

Now according to Stone the following folks have not yet booked that are on our list :roll: 

suedi_55
gjc
ned
artona
forrest44
arvy
AJPITFC (Now booked)


Some of which are showing confirmed on the rally list so could you all please check you have the right tickets, that is if you have booked if you have not booked then please get booking and let me know when you have Thank you all

We do have space for 50 now

Jacquie


----------



## bambi2

Hi Lady J. many thanks for your messages, I have sent you a pm and hope that you received it as it is my first attempt at sending a pm, look forward to meeting you at the show. Bambi 2.


----------



## LadyJ

bambi2 said:


> Hi Lady J. many thanks for your messages, I have sent you a pm and hope that you received it as it is my first attempt at sending a pm, look forward to meeting you at the show. Bambi 2.


Hi Bambi2

No pm received 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you AJPITFC for letting me know you have now booked and we look forward to meeting you there.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi

There are still several unconfirmed for this show.

Pre-booking does close on 5th September so if you are still intending to join our group please make sure you book by then and let us know you have booked.

Only members who have put "Motorhomefacts.com" down as their club will be allocated a space to park with us so check your tickets!!

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## arvy

Can someone take my name off of the list for Shepton, did`nt realise we were on hard standing and need to put up awning for daughters wheelchair so will be booking with disabled. Sorry to muck you around will pop over and introduce ourselves over the weekend.

Safe travels, Alan & Diann.


----------



## clianthus

Hi arvy 

Although we are on hardstanding we do have a grassy area at the edge of our pitch. I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem to park you so that you could erect your awning on that.

I have taken you off our list for Shepton as you asked but if you would still like to camp with us and use the area suggested above, please book with Stone Leisure and let us know you have booked with us as your club and we'll put you back on the list and keep an area specially for you.

If you prefer to book in the disabled area we won't be offended   but I hope we will get to meet you at some time over the weekend.


----------



## clianthus

Hi arvy

Thanks for the PM, I have put you back on the list and replied to the PM.

Look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## LadyJ

We still have several un confirmed on the rally list for Shepton


ned
suedi_55

forrest44 you are on our list as confirmed but you are not on Stones list, have you booked?

You have up to 5th September to book for this show


Jacquie


----------



## bob44

*CONFIRMATION FOR SHEPTON MALLET*

Dear Lady J

Added our attendance to MHF list today and we have now booked with Stone Leisure

Hope to arrive Thursday and looking forward to first MHF Meet for us.

Bob & Maggie Lewis

From Sunny Southsea


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: CONFIRMATION FOR SHEPTON MALLET*



bob44 said:


> Dear Lady J
> 
> Added our attendance to MHF list today and we have now booked with Stone Leisure
> 
> Hope to arrive Thursday and looking forward to first MHF Meet for us.
> 
> Bob & Maggie Lewis
> 
> From Sunny Southsea


Hi Bob & Maggie,

Welcome to the rally look forward to meeting you there I have confirmed you on the rally list now.

As this rally is now showing full would the unconfirmed please let us know if they are attending or not as there may be folks that want to join us and cannot because we have no more space :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Good news folks i've managed to get some more space at Shepton so now we can have 60 vans if any more of you would like to join us there be quick and book with Stone Leisure by Friday 5th September.



Jacquie


----------



## oldenstar

Thats a pity-wish I'd known sooner. Already have our tickets for the C & CC area, and as I have electric booked probably cause ructions if we change now.

Never mind, will introduce ourselves at some stage.
Paul


----------



## LadyJ

Do pop over and see us all Paul Friday evening there may be some of us in the upstairs Wessex bar about 8 ish.



We still have room for any last minuet ralliers you can book with Stone Leisure up to Friday 5th September and add yourself to our rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## 107088

If I pitch up just after lunchtime on the Friday, anybody likely to be there?


just so I dont take up half the available space. :wink:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Adrian

Don't worry LadyJ, the rally marshall, will be there to sort you out :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedSonja

We might not get there until late (but before 9pm hopefully) on the Friday depends on the traffic down. 
Sonja


----------



## geraldandannie

RedSonja said:


> We might not get there until late (but before 9pm hopefully) on the Friday depends on the traffic down.


Ditto 

Save a space to park and some beer to drink :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 107088

arvy said:


> Can someone take my name off of the list for Shepton, did`nt realise we were on hard standing and need to put up awning for daughters wheelchair so will be booking with disabled. Sorry to muck you around will pop over and introduce ourselves over the weekend.
> 
> Safe travels, Alan & Diann.


Not sure if you come back on this thread, but if it would help I got a 3mx3m easyup with sides that'll work on hardstanding a treat, and as its enclosed would be almost the same as an awning. If you wish to borrow it, then it'll not be a problem, I'll just bung it into the Rv and it'll be there on the Friday afternoon.


----------



## LadyJ

bandaid said:


> If I pitch up just after lunchtime on the Friday, anybody likely to be there?
> 
> just so I dont take up half the available space. :wink:


Bandy dear have you done your manovering course yet, I do hope so cause by Friday lunchtime we will be 3/4 full :lol: so you will have lots of spectators :lol: but don't worry we will squeeze you in somewhere :wink: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi all 

You only have today and tomorrow to book to camp with us at Shepton.


Jacquie


----------



## 107088

LadyJ said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I pitch up just after lunchtime on the Friday, anybody likely to be there?
> 
> just so I dont take up half the available space. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandy dear have you done your manovering course yet, I do hope so cause by Friday lunchtime we will be 3/4 full :lol: so you will have lots of spectators :lol: but don't worry we will squeeze you in somewhere :wink: :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

stuff that, I'm not doing that with an audience, I'll be there either thursday or early on Friday morning..........blimey, the very thought of it...

" oi, look at that muppet trying to reverse that truck into a space, what with the generator and hes got one of they RV's. Next thing you know the dog and kids will be coming out of it....."

:wink: :roll:


----------



## C7KEN

I have arranged to join you all in the MHF area and will arrive late Thursday or very eary Friday. So when a Spanish reg MH turns up it will be me. Looking forward to meeting you all. So Jacquie can you make a note that I am now coming. Thanks Ken


----------



## LadyJ

C7KEN said:


> I have arranged to join you all in the MHF area and will arrive late Thursday or very eary Friday. So when a Spanish reg MH turns up it will be me. Looking forward to meeting you all. So Jacquie can you make a note that I am now coming. Thanks Ken


Ok Ken I have added you to the rally list now, look forward to seeing you again.

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

I will be there about 7pm Friday. I am sure that as its my first meet with MHF that the stewards will reserve a prime flat spot, with easy access for me so I'm not worrying.


----------



## LadyJ

Attention All 


We may have a change of camping area at Shepton :roll: due to us having a fair few vans attending and that Hymer have cancelled there rally at Shepton, Stone have offered us the larger Hymer area's which is nearer to the exhibition but on grass.

I hope none of you will be to disappointed if we have to take this larger pitch on the grass. Map attatched for you to see where we might be, look on the left hand side and there are 3 plots with Hymer on. There are toilets near as well. If you click on the map you will get a bigger view.


----------



## LadyJ

In case you missed it on an earlier thread here is the MHF Badge for you to download and place in your van window please add your user name and real name on. You can copy it and save to your pictures then add your names

MHF Badge

Jacquie


----------



## 107088

This grass stuff, is my 12.5 ton going to be above ground on Sunday? 


I only ask as the weather is likely to be monsoon like at best apparently.


----------



## LadyJ

Fear not Bandy dear we have not lost a van yet :lol: mind you theres always a first time :roll: but we will have a nice pitch for all you big boys :wink: 


rayc will try to keep a nice flat pitch for you as well but levellers may be required :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## 107088

Oohh I got them, press button, and whhhirrrrrrrr them things drop down, touch the ground and you farp about til it feels right.


, thanks for everytink.........see you next week.


----------



## LadyJ

Last day for booking folks


There are still 2 on the rally list unconfirmed

Suedi_55
ned

forrest44 is showing confirmed but not on Stones list as yet? have you booked Geoff?



Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2

LadyJ said:


> In case you missed it on an earlier thread here is the MHF Badge for you to download and place in your van window please add your user name and real name on. You can copy it and save to your pictures then add your names
> 
> MHF Badge
> 
> hello Jackie
> Sorry but I cant print badge no printer at the moment and you dont want to see my efforts of art work.
> 
> Motorhomer


----------



## 107088

I'll print off a few and bring them in for any thats needy.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello :lol: 

Having realised that 'everyone who is anyone' will be at this rally I have today booked with Stone Leisure .............. so I'll see you all there  
Of course, I shall be bringing Misty too.

I will be arriving on Thursday, early afternoon.


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Bandy for offering to print some badges off very decent of you mucho appreciated  



Hi ya Tricia knew you wouldn't be able to resist joining us :lol: bring your wellies for doggie walking


Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton*

Hi, is it too late for me to book? or will I be able to turn up on the friday eve and join up with you guys?
chris


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: shepton*



Codfinger said:


> Hi, is it too late for me to book? or will I be able to turn up on the friday eve and join up with you guys?
> chris


Hi Codfinger

Booking has now closed for Shepton you can just turn up and pay on the gate if we have enough room we will try to squeeze you in but can't promise.

Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton*

Cheers jacquie, I knew I had to do something this week doh! should arrive around 4-5 pm depends on the traffic around Dorchester :roll: 
chris


----------



## josieb

*Shepton under water!!!*

Hi I have just got back from the show ground and it is pretty wet to say the least. My VW van looks like Iv'e been cross country. A lot of the ground is underwater and I had to be pushed out, the stewards took a mud bath at the rear!!! I hope we have a dry week to help the situation. Wellington boots.... more like waders! Lets keep all the fingers and toes crossed for some fine weather, the weather man for this area said tonight that it will remain unsettled for the foreseeable future.


----------



## LadyJ

Thats just what I wanted to hear josieb :roll:

Well I've kept our options open with Stone so we may just stop on the hardstanding :lol: we might all be a bit cosy but at least we won't sink :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2

Better to be cosy. 

The first January we ever camped at Shepton it was up near the top end of the area marked for the day trippers to park. It was very wet that year and mud everywhere was the order of the day. 
Lets hope its better weather this coming week so the ground can recover a bit. 
We are having airides fitted so pity the chap fitting them if we squelching about in the mud.

Motorhomer


----------



## 110549

Lady J, want to sound optimistic so hardstanding, even if v.cosy with torential rain, hail even thunder is all good fun and we are up for that but grass is not an option that we'd consider in these weather conditions.
Here in the west country the weather has been, and still is, dire with no sign of letting up. 
Please can you let me know if mhf is transfering to grass rather then hardstanding and if so are there any alternatives for lg motorhomes and their owners who choose not to risk the sinking mud? 
Many thanks, Angler


----------



## richard863

*The plot gets even thicker*

While waiting for my paperwork for the Shepton show next weekend I have just been told there is no Hymer presence vehicles or rally at this venue (the rally marshal has only just been told). I still have not had official notification from the power's that be of any cancellation, I only hope Stone leisure will accept me as bookings are now closed.
What a buggers muddle! :roll:


----------



## clianthus

LadyJ said:


> Well I've kept our options open with Stone so we may just stop on the hardstanding :lol: we might all be a bit cosy but at least we won't sink :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Hi angler

As Jacquie says we have kept our options open on the offer to move to the Hymer piches. We will make our decision when we arrive on Wednesday and inspect the ground. I can assure you if there is any chance of us sinking in the mud we'll definitely be sticking to the hardstanding, even if it is a bit of a squash to fit us all in.

So don't worry about it, we aren't risk takers :lol: :lol: Look forward to meeting you at Shepton.


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Having realised that 'everyone who is anyone' will be at this rally I have today booked with Stone Leisure .............. so I'll see you all there


Yay - great news! And we're looking forward to meeting Misty too 

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

LadyJ said:


> Attention All
> We may have a change of camping area at Shepton :roll: due to us having a fair few vans attending and that Hymer have cancelled there rally at Shepton, Stone have offered us the larger Hymer area's which is nearer to the exhibition but on grass.
> 
> I hope none of you will be to disappointed if we have to take this larger pitch on the grass. Map attatched for you to see where we might be, look on the left hand side and there are 3 plots with Hymer on. There are toilets near as well. If you click on the map you will get a bigger view.


Hi richard863

As you can see from Jacquies previous post we have been offered the Hymer pitches so you are correct that Hymer isn't going.

My advise is to ring Stone Leisure tomorrow to check where they have re-located anyone who was previously booked with Hymer. They will most probably have moved you into General Camping.

Make sure you book to camp with us next time :wink: :wink:


----------



## 107088

Oh, hardstanding, sounds wonderful. Especially as nearly 13 tons doesn't push...or pull..out easily.


cant wait until firsdie arternoon/evening. specially since I shall be in North London till midday. 


Just looking forward to putting namess to faces.


----------



## gaspode

bandaid said:


> Oh, hardstanding, sounds wonderful. Especially as nearly 13 tons doesn't push...or pull..out easily.


Why is it that RV owners always worry about driving on grass, yet in my experience when the showground gets to be a mudbath, all the big heavy rear wheel drive RVs can be seen chugging happily off their pitches whilst all the FWD Euro models spin their front wheels frantically whilst waiting for the tractor?



bandaid said:


> Just looking forward to putting namess to faces.


OK then, that's me looking for a good disguise just in case I get blamed for summat. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Panic not folks the sun will come out and it will be a smashing weekend :lol: 

Oh well we can but hope :lol: 


I have no idea if Stone have any contingency plans if the grass is a bit soggy :roll: but we shall plonk ourselves on the hardstanding if it is, and we shall not be moved :lol: cause i'm bl***y fed up with being up to me ankles in mud this year 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## 107088

I just worry, I never parked on very wet grass before.

If its easy to get off, I shall immediately offer my services to pull folks out.




oh, I can see through disguises. I'm a Dad.


----------



## amander

Hi Jacquie

I am afraid I will have to pull out of both the shepton show and warren farm rally as I now find I am needed at home. 

Will I be able to transfer my show tickets to the Pickering show? If not I am happy to pass them on freely to anyone else so if you know someone who hasnt booked yet please let me know.

So dissapointing - I was looking forward to it.
Amanda


----------



## clianthus

Hi amander

Sorry you can't make the show. Unfortuneately Pickering show is organised by a different company, so your tickets will not be transferrable.

However if you want to do someone a good turn, I don't know if you saw the post by richard863 earlier on this page, but he has been let down on his tickets by Hymer. I would have thought he'd be very grateful of your tickets.

I did tell him about your tickets and I think you may have a PM from him.

I have taken your name off both rally lists and hope to see you at another event soon.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Hi LadyJ, I am booked with the C&CC for the weekend but someone suggested I ask you if it is possible to stop with you all (PRETTY PLEASE)
I appreciate that it might not be possible if you are on hard standing (we would prefer that actually as it is further from the fireworks, nervous pooches!) But look forward to meeting everyone whatever.
cheers curlyboy


----------



## motorhomer2

LadyJ said:


> Panic not folks the sun will come out and it will be a smashing weekend :lol:
> 
> Oh well we can but hope :lol:
> 
> I have no idea if Stone have any contingency plans if the grass is a bit soggy :roll: but we shall plonk ourselves on the hardstanding if it is, and we shall not be moved :lol: cause i'm bl***y fed up with being up to me ankles in mud this year 8O
> 
> Jacquie


OOO I do hope you are right about the sun coming out Jackie. I have just heard the weather forcast for the next three days. Rain, rain and loads of rain.

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Have just heard from Stone Leisure that the ground is at the moment being marked out there are a few areas that can't be used due to it being rather soggy :roll: but the show will go on.

We, I think will be in our original spot on the hardstanding  

Now as to whether we will have room for any NON booked folks that remains to be seen until we get there Wednesday afternoon we do not know how much space we will have.

Please all bear with us if we have to turn folks away but if there ain't room there ain't room but we will do all we can to accommodate our members.

Please in future please book to camp with MHF if you want to camp with us. If it was a Warners show there would be no way for us to have un booked folks camping with us as Warners just do not allow it.


Jacquie


----------



## 110549

Hi Lady J
So glad it is hard standing.
Angler


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We will be at Shepton tomorrow afternoon and will try and up date you with the ground and conditions sometime tomorrow evening.

If you need to contact us my mobile number is 0786 767 8605 and Jenny's is 0770 927 3974.

If you decide not to attend could you please either ring or text us as this saves us hanging about waiting. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for that update on the fact that you will be there tomorrow, we will look forward to seeing your report (Have you packed your snorkels?)

Dave


----------



## dangerous

Weather forecast is getting better, could be dry on Saturday, you just have to believe....................................... :^o


----------



## dangerous

Sorry forgot to sign it...........................

dangerous


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 

Well Clianthus and I are now pitched up at Shepton she had to bring Gaspode along and ive got John :lol: we are ok on the hard standing  a few little puddles and the grassy bit is a bit soggy but all in all brilliant compared to some parts of the show ground. 

I think we will have enough room for all booked folks and maybe a couple of un booked if they are not RV's :lol: as long as you don't mind being cosy with your neighborough's :lol: 

Its just started to rain now and its quite windy  

Safe journey down folks 

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

Hi, I'm working in Glasgow and flying back home tomorrow night and should be with you by 7pm Friday. The weather looks good for Saturday!
Ray


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for letting us know Jacquie. look forward to seeing you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## 107088

Oh. and us.

looking forward to it sooooo much.


Sad git that I am.


----------



## chapter

hi all 
brandy has had to cancel so i have a ticket for the mhf hard standing booked for friday 
chapter


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the update, Jac. We're looking forward to it  

Gerald


----------



## Batch

Hi jaquie
It's he who likes grass. Can you find space for a biggish one on the hard standing please


----------



## lindyloot

Hope all is well we should be arriving between 10.30 am and 11.00am on Friday morning ,after we have dropped the cats off at the kennels.
Lin


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a quick update its raining again here  but we are all nice an cosy on our hard bit :lol: 

Batch we will squeeze you in somewhere :lol: konew you'd join us in the end :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Batch

Thanks Jaquie We'll be there about 7 ish. See you then


----------



## RedSonja

Jacquie

I will ring you if we are going to be late arriving. Hopefully we should be there before 9.

Sonja


----------



## chrisgog

How bad is the general camping area please?????

chris


----------



## Penquin

We should be there about 6.00pm (fingers crossed),
Dave


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

We should be leaving about 12:30 and with you around 14:00 ish!

I take it you are in the same hard standing area we saw you at last time? 

Drive in the gate and you are right at the end in front of the people entance.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 102001

will arrive about 8.0pm


----------



## LadyJ

chrisgog said:


> How bad is the general camping area please?????
> 
> chris


Soggy Chris we have room if you want to join us

Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi Jaq, might see you as a day visitor, tomorrow or Sunday.

Currently sitting in a thunderstorm


----------



## C7KEN

I am sitting in my Spanish Reg MH and its a slight drizzle outside but not too bad as the surface is not grass. Its been nice to meet new members like TinaGlenn, Bandaid etc. So come and say hello if you read this because in another week I have to return to the sunshine. Its a hard life but someone has to live it


----------



## anita302

Thanks for the reports on the weather.

We are going to pop up tomorrow as a day visitor, so may see some of you around the show.

Anita


----------



## C7KEN

Its 8.30 am Sat morning and its lovely sunshine. So if you want to be a day visitor come on down


----------



## LadyJ

Morning All

As Ken says the sun is out please god it stays out :lol: if any of you are thinking of coming for the rest of the weekend we could squeeze a couple more in if you are quick getting here else we shall have to let the places go to none members as place are getting very short here 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Jacquie,

Sounds like you have got your hands full and its a busy show,  Don,t work to hard and have a good week at warren, sorry were not there   

Cheers C&S


----------



## anita302

Does anybody know if the day car park for cars is grass or tarmac??

Anita


----------



## 102001

grass quite good at moment


----------



## hilldweller

anita302 said:


> Does anybody know if the day car park for cars is grass or tarmac??
> Anita


Grass and slippy.


----------



## moblee

> grass quite good at moment


Yes just 5 pound for 1/2 oz :lol: :lol:

Seriously Hope your all enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Spacerunner

All sounds very quiet at shepton. Wassup y'all spent all your dosh or hungover?

Hope your'e going to be more fun at Brean! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Not quiet on our Fiamm a Stand, business is good, they are still fitting awnings on site as I post this.

Pickerings next, lets hope it continues.

Regards

Peter


----------



## ned

*Shepton mallet show*

Hi Jackie

Just thought I would let you know how much we appreciated the last minute response to letting us join the rally. I have only been to one before ( Stratford) and that was totally upset by the weather even though the rally organisers did their best to get something out of it. I must say that I was impressed with all the stalwart work that was done by all the rally organisers, who seem to have their fingers on the pulse all the time. Everyone we met was so friendly and coupled with the good weather and the people who came out in droves we shall be coming again. Once again well done!

Keep em waxed............. Ned


----------



## chapter

yep spent out and hungover 
i had my legs slapped by lady j for staying up after the midnight curfew drinking and making to much noise 
on the spend front went to buy a new connector for the tv cable and came back with a new tv and lafuma recliner chairs plus a load of other things i did not no i needed 
chapter


----------



## DABurleigh

If you bought a new keyboard I should try to get your money back.

Dave


----------



## littlenell

Although we did not stay over, we had a fab day today. Bought only what we thought was vital to the van!! Met nukeadmin and sallytrafic too!

Sadly also saw a motorhome leaving the site, trailing grey water all down the main pathway...if I hadn't had the pooches in tow I would have set off after said driver....


----------



## chapter

new keyboard ? i can't see this one 8O 
the head is spelling the words but the fingers are not pressing the keys 
chapter


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, we're back now. We had a great weekend, as usual. We bought some stuff that was on the shopping list, and some stuff that wasn't :roll: 

Hope Nuke didn't mind us reorganising his stand whilst he was away running  

Thanks, as usual, to Jac and John, and Ken and Jen, for their superb marshalling. It was nice to meet C7Ken (thanks for the info about the spare wheel dropper-downer), Sallytraffic (briefly), G2EWS Chris (thanks for the e-reader demo - Annie's getting one tomorrow :roll: ), and Tricia (and Misty) again, and it was nice to meet AB1451 Alan and Jean, Tina and Glenn, Bandaid and Eddievanbitz (and others  ) for the first time.

We really love this show, and there's time for shopping and time for socialising. It was well worth the nasty trip down through torrential rain to get there. And the good weather was a bonus!  

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Gerald
Glad to be of help now you will be OK if you get a flat. I too have very much enjoyed meeting again with yourself and Annie plus all the new people. Now I can put a face to a name. Some people have been real characters and none more so than my current next door neighbour Bandaid. He is good fun. I think many MHF members have sat in seats formarly occupied by the likes of PeterO'Toole, Grace Jones, Paul McCartney. Damon Hill and Elton John. I hope they enjoyed themselves as much as we have in his RV. I am now going to Warren Farm for Monday so look forward to meeting up with some more members. And surprise. surprise I managed to wear shorts and a T shirt today for the first time since coming over to the UK. All I need to do now is get as many as possible members to join us for a meet in Spain


----------



## lindyloot

All back safely. Thanks Jaquie for organizing at great weekend. Lovely to meet up with Chris, Claire and Ellenor (Thanks for a great saturday night), Chapter and Brandy and Red Sonja again. Also to meet new faces , Angler ( Lin and Ken), TinaGlen, C7Ken and all the others whom we've spoken to but I've a bad memory for names. Hope you had a good 1/2 marathon today Nuke, would have come and said hello but you always seemed to be busy talking to customers and didn't like to interupt


----------



## Penquin

We are now back safely and all unpacked. We had a superb weekend and would like to offer a very BIG THANK YOU to all those involved.

From the welcome we received when we arrived through the assistance and offers of help on Friday evening when our leisure battery died we found that everyone there was so helpful and supportive.

It is difficult to single out anyone in particular but thanks must go to Jacquie and her team - the organisation was immaculate, and to particular friends from the weekend, BandAid, G2EWS, Oxford Wanderers, John, Kevin, Bob and so on. The list is endless and my memory not!

This was our first rally with MHF but will not be our last, it was great to be able to put faces to "handles", and the exchange of ideas was tremendous, we learned a lot, enjoyed ourselves tremendously and felt we were amongst friends. And of course, we found LOTS of things to buy that we really could not manage without! (Like so many others there!). The excitement evident by such simple pleasures as the Electrobikes and their continual use, the help with electricity, water, parking, access and so on was brilliant.


Thank you to one and all for making this such a positive experience.

Penquin aka Dave and Lesley


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Well it was a great weekend and well organised as ever by Jacquie and co.

Great to meet with everyone and sorry to those we disturbed on Saturday night. We were only having a ball! In future if you hear noise just ask and the voices will be turned down! Honest! Alternatively pull up a chair and have a drink with us!

Thanks to Tina and Glen who got Eleanor so excited by the electric bike that she twisted my arm and I had to buy two!

Couple that to the 19" Avtex TV and new Wingard aerial for the RV and I reckon we spent a fair bit!

Still waiting to see if the company will take our RV in part exchange so we can purchase the B or B+ or C class Winnebago RV. (no one seems to know what they are called!)

Thanks to Tina & Glenn, Val & Mick, Sonja & Kevin and others for the sterling job they did of looking after Eleanor. We struggled to get her away as she ran around saying thank you and hugging everyone. Although we were in a hurry to go we are really pleased that she showed good manners totally of her own back.

Hope you guys have a great time at Warren Farm!

If you feel like stopping for a jar on your way back, Devizes is easy to get to!!

Best regards

Chris, Claire and Eleanor


----------



## RedSonja

Back a couple of hours now. Thanks to all especially Claire, Chris and Elanor for entertaining us on Saturday night. I think Chris has enthused us all with his demos of the e reader and there will probably be a shortage of them now. 

I think Tina should have been on commission for the Electric bikes that were sold over the weekend. I hope everyone has a good week in Warren and the weather stays good for you all. C7Ken have a safe trip back to Spain it was nice to meet you. Bandaid I missed out in sitting in the famous seats - maybe next time.

Sonja

PS Thanks to Jacqui, John, Ken and Jenny for all their good work.


----------



## Penquin

Just to comment on Eleanor for G2EWS - she was great! She was polite, enthusiastic and really friendly - a pleasure to get to know.

We are sure you will enjoy the Electrobikes - we have since buying ours in Exeter in February. We did not hear the chatter on Saturday night although we were within a few metres, my head hit the pillow and I suspect the noise started immediately from there! Certainly did not keep us awake and it was great to hear others also enjoying themselves as much as we were.

A brilliant weekend, good luck with the new vehicle when (not if) you get it!

(Hopalong) Dave and Lesley


----------



## geraldandannie

G2EWS said:


> Still waiting to see if the company will take our RV in part exchange so we can purchase the B or B+ or C class Winnebago RV.


They were thinking of changing their minds about selling it when I spoke to them early on Sunday. It seems they had some 'interesting' experiences at the hotel where they were staying, and are thinking they should use the RV at shows instead. Hope you get the deal done anyway, Chris 

Gerald


----------



## Sundial

*Shepton*

Thanks again to Jacquie and John, Ken and Jen - good choice to remain on the hard standing judging by the state of some of the grass! What wonderful weather it really cheers you up. We are looking forward to a quiet weekend in Brean - with the sun .... can you arrange that too???!!!!!

Sundial


----------



## ned

*Sheptom Mallet*

Hi All,

THanks to jackie and all the marshalls for allowing us to join the rally at the last moment after we got back from France. The weather was brilliant and I have not seen a Sgepton Show with as many vans and people. A really great atmosphere. We really enjoyed ourselves and met some nice people as always George the Spaniel is a great icebreaker. Unfortunately he will wee up the vans tyres so we do appologise for that. I was quite suprised hiw much work the rally organisers do and we really did appreciate your efforts.

Didn't know Batch was going else I would have chewed the skiing cud over a beer. No doubt we will cross his path again.

Have a good one at Pickering. We can't get there as the daughter in law is expecting a new addition as we speak

Keep em waxed............... Ned


----------



## Pollydoodle

thank you Jacquie for squeezing us in and organising the rally. I think a good time was had by all and it was nice to put names to faces.

G2EWS I wondered who kept us awake all night!! From what I could see you were still at it breakfast time. :lol: - only joking, didnt hear a thing. We didnt get chance to speak (we were in front to the left of you, next but one to pequin)

I didnt think there were so many exhibitors this year and there didnt seem to be so many sold signs on the vans.

We walked round as they were all packing up and I asked two chaps if they had a good show and both said not really........ says it all doesnt it.

Anyway see you all next year

Sheila


----------



## 107088

I is back , and a wonderful, fun filled weekend it was too.

I particularily enjoyed the re-enactment of history, as child labour was introduced at a rally, posibly for the first time.although we didnt have a chimney, I had Eleanor sliding through my slidout window as the door had been locked by one of me dogs. .........doh.

Also, I claim the record for the 

" longest hospipe combination to reach the tap" at......130 metres.

Especial thanks to Tina and Glen for an insight into the transofrmer, Jacqui, Jenny, ( remembered,see), Ken, Ken and Frank, fleetingly, but cheers everyone, for the warmest welcome anyone could have. 

The whole rally, and the geneal atmosphere confirmed what I always thought to be the case.....



You're all barking. Barmy. the lot of you.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

*Shepton Mallet Meet - Thank You*

May not be the right place for this but just to say a big thank you to the marshalls, Jacquie and John and Jenny and Ken, and everyone else we met on our first meet.

Shirley and I learnt so much we are still trying to digest the vast amount of info provided including where to stay, actually getting our fridge to work on gas, repairing our paint work, full timing and of course wintering in europe.

It was our pleasure to meet, cannot wait to see you all again.

Best wishes

Andrew * Shirley


----------



## dangerous

Many thanks to Jacquie and all for organising the weekend, we all fitted on the hard standing fine. Didn't get to speak to as many as we would liked, week-ends are too short!
Look forward to the next time. \/ 

dangerous 8)


----------



## oldenstar

Just like to add my tuppence.
Although not directly on the MHF pitch (we were just in front on some nice hardstanding), I was able to meet several 'Factors', and found them a pleasure to talk to.

Excellent weekend all round I thought, and considering there were so many vans in such close proximity, remarkably peaceful nights. How on earth did so many dogs keep so quiet at night?

Nice to meet the boss of course, and Clianthus on the stand whilst he was pounding the streets. I still think we should have some more low price goodies on the stand with the logo prominent-Tee shirts etc?

Oh, and could Band Aid wear something more noticeable next time?- very hard to pick him and his van out of a crowd. :lol: 
My congratulations to all the organisers and marshalls-Very well done.
Paul
alias oldenstar


----------



## 107088

oldenstar said:


> Just like to add my tuppence.
> Although not directly on the MHF pitch (we were just in front on some nice hardstanding), I was able to meet several 'Factors', and found them a pleasure to talk to.
> 
> Excellent weekend all round I thought, and considering there were so many vans in such close proximity, remarkably peaceful nights. How on earth did so many dogs keep so quiet at night?
> 
> Nice to meet the boss of course, and Clianthus on the stand whilst he was pounding the streets. I still think we should have some more low price goodies on the stand with the logo prominent-Tee shirts etc?
> 
> Oh, and could Band Aid wear something more noticeable next time?- very hard to pick him and his van out of a crowd. :lol:
> My congratulations to all the organisers and marshalls-Very well done.
> Paul
> alias oldenstar


I can understand your predicament, and therefore, shall have a neon sign made with me name on it. Actually I cant. as the only time it would be any good would be at night, then I have to use me genny. Unless I have some children working a treadmill. .....now, theres another job for Eleanor.....   :wink: :wink:


----------



## Batch

Just to add my appreciation to all who organised ie Jaquie, Jenny Ken and John and good to meet Chris and all the others at the noisy party!!!! Sorry Ned would have enjoyed a chat about wax and skis. Next time!! Thanks to Glyn for help with 12v and battery. Think it's sorted out now.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Adrian,

Not sure we will be able to get Eleanor on that treadmill! She cannot get off the electric bike!

It is her Birthday tomorrow and as we are taking her and friends to dinner at the Woodbridge were we had an MHF meet recently, she will have to get off it!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 107088

G2EWS said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Not sure we will be able to get Eleanor on that treadmill! She cannot get off the electric bike!
> 
> It is her Birthday tomorrow and as we are taking her and friends to dinner at the Woodbridge were we had an MHF meet recently, she will have to get off it!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Simple, I shall simply disguise the treadmill as an electric bike and tell her the battery is run down.....thanks once more for letting me borrrow her, it was an absolute life saver.....Dusty's life that is.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Thank you all for bearing with us at Shepton and just going where you were told :lol: and what a nice bunch you all were. We managed to get everybody in and out and collected a few more besides :lol: hopefully new members soon.

Sorry I had to slap a few legs but if folks moan at me I just pass the comments on to the people concerned, me I didn't hear a thing re noisy party folks or generators, it has its compensations being deaf :lol: plus I was to tired after fending off hundreds of motorhomes trying to pinch our pitch.

I have put a few piccys in the gallery if you have any please add to it

Shepton Show Piccys

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Just looked at your shepton pic's Jacquie,excellent,looked pretty cozy on the hardstanding. :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for posting the piccies, Jac. I think you must have caught us at a rare time of relaxation during the weekend :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## arvy

Jenny and Jacquie, 
Many thanks for the warm welcome at shepton. This was our first stay with MHF looking forward to joining you all again soon.
Diann and Alan


----------



## thedoc

Hi All,

Well here we are back home in reality-land, but it was so much more fun at Shepton!! Thanks to Jackie, John, Jen & Ken for looking after us all. It was great to meet new faces and old, sharing the odd alcoholic drink here and there. Special thanks to all those who showed why MHF is such a great club, when they rallied round and helped out when we managed to lose all our power AND the generator wouldn't work either. Looking forward to the Global Rally in October (hopefully a trouble-free experience!!).

PS - hope all the Brean Sands lot are having a great time, wish we were with you.

Andy & Kevin
alias "thedoc"


----------



## sallytrafic

Nice to drop in on you all and see some new faces.... and some very old ones  .

Sorry it was such a brief encounter but we had to see the show as well. Got away quite lightly.... some clever awning tie downs and new acrylic-ware.

VOSA or DVLA should have had a portable weighbridge outside the way some day-visitor vans were being loaded. We saw one van leaving with the front wheels turned up the slope whilst the front skidded off down the slope, with the rear overhang practically touching the grass.


----------



## suedi_55

Hi. Thanks to Jacquie and Jenny for a well run rally!
Sorry we didn`t get to speak to many as Ian was at work a lot of the time!!! (And I spent most of Saturday in queues waiting for coaches!!!! (shan`t be doing that again next year)!!!!!lol
Good to meet some new new faces though.
Thanks Ken for return of Ian`s glasses.
Hope John`s finger is ok!
Sorry we missed Sallytraffic, as I guess he put in a brief appearence?
We have a few piccys that we will put up sometime soon. 
Hope those who went on to Brean are having a great time. Unfortunately we couldn`t make it this year due to work commitments.

Sue and Ian.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Hi, a big thankyou to Jackie and Jenny for squeezing us in, we shall make sure we do it properly next time(we have booked for January!)just need to confirm with Stone Leisure. We thoroughly enjoyed the weekend and met some lovely new friends and some old ones that we hadn't seen for some while, pity prior arrangements prevented us from going on to Brean, we shall do next year though!!Hope you are all having a great time, weather looks good.
curlyboy


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Jacquie, 
A belated thank you for a lovely time, how clever of you to arrange the fine weather! Hope John's finger is better and you have not got rid of him, the dog that is not John! Met some old friends and new ones, especially shy little Bandaid. Hope you all enjoyed Breen, sorry to miss it, but we had to meet family in Chester. Stayed at the C.C's new site in Brecon on the way back, beautiful site close to canal and river, approx 1 mile walk into town along tow-path. Wardens some of the friendliest we've met in the club.
Brian & Jackie


----------

